# Broadband lambda measuring meters - ideas?



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey guys, 

It's for my urquattro, but I guess that the cars in this forum is more frequent to have them due 20VT engines... 

My onboard LED oil temp gauge is either dead or approx at 130 degree celsius, which is a little high if true. 
Now my engines is a tweaked Bosch Jetronic car, so I am not fully sure what modifications is done, but I'd like to ensure it is running as it should on A/F ratio. In that case, I was wondering if anyone in here had any idea for non-flashy-FU-broadband-measuring-meters that could suit the car?


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your best bet in all honesty would be to post this on audiworld. UrS4 boy can help you out there, if he doesn't know the answer then no one does.


----------

